# Decisions Decisions



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the forums here. Anyhow, I am looking to buy a Sig P229 on my birthday next month. I still can't decide which model though. Either the SAS Gen 2 or the Equinox in .40 cal. I am leaning towards the SAS since its a little cheaper and has more functional features. I also plan on some concealed carry so the anti snag will be a major plus. Let me know what ya'll think as I am by no means a Sig expert. 

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I was between the SAS Gen 2 and the Elite a few months back. Went with the Gen 2 as it was going to be my carry weapon. Don't regret the decision.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Same boat here. I currently carry a Glock 19, but I've always wanted a Sig, and the P229 in .40 looks like the one for me. Finances are an issue, but my local shop as layaway (20% down, 60 day to pay off the rest) so I may go for that.


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I will end up going with the SAS. My local shop sells the SAS brand new for $918 and the elite for $950. I imagine their Equinox price will be around $950. I would rather have the snagless profile and the SRT than the bling factor, as this too will be my carry pistol. I found the SAS for like $840 online but with shipping, tax, and FFL transfer it will be pretty much the same price as buying at my local shop. Plus, I'd rather support local business if I can.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

Post a picture of your new gun when you get it.

:smt1099


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Don, I will surely do that.


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

I own four P229s now and find them to be the best fit for me, personally. Given the two you've listed, I would recommend the SAS Gen II. The SAS Gen II has the SRT that is well worth the decision. The Equinox is nothing more than a P229 with "bling" and a less than stellar TFO front sight. Even though they sport the Sig Custom Shop logo on the slide, there's nothing custom about it, aside from the polished flats and nickel controls. The TFOs are fragile and make for a poor choice (insert my opinion) for weapons sights on a defensive weapon. Best of luck.


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions. I am pretty sure now that I am going to go with the SAS.


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry I've been a little late. Picked up the Sig last Friday and have put around 600 rounds through it. I love it so far. I did end up with the SAS by the way. Here is a pic, sorry its a crappy cell phone picture but oh well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Where's the picture :anim_lol:


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry my computer was giving me trouble. 
Here it is:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice - I bet your gonna like it.

:smt1099


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I absolutely love it so far. 

Here it is in the Galco IWB holster.


----------



## Mcfly682 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats a fine carry weapon. Congratulations on your new Sig. :smt023


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks. I guess my pic didn't embed.

Here it is in the Galco.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking firearm .CONGRATS.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice choice.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great! congrats on the new purchase! :mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it. Safe shooting.


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys. I'm torn, I got a Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander 10mm, new on layaway. Thinking of selling it when I make the last payment...I don't know if I NEED it right now. Any thoughts?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jeffcv33 said:


> Thanks Guys. I'm torn, I got a Dan Wesson Bobtail Commander 10mm, new on layaway. Thinking of selling it when I make the last payment...I don't know if I NEED it right now. Any thoughts?


Hang on to it, at least for a while. DW has discontinued the Commander Classic Bobtail for 2010 and prices on them may go up as demand (not that there's _much _demand for a 10mm) increases, or more accurately when supply decreases.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If your gonna sell it - I suggest that you not shoot it.

I agree with VAMarine - there's not much demand for 10 MM.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I am deciding to keep it. And I disagree with the "there's not much demand for 10mm" comment. A lot of people, at least around here love 10mm and have trouble finding ammunition. However, there's not near the following for 10mm as there is for let's say .40 S&W. Also, the reason I picked it up was because my local dealer found 6 of them somewhere hidden, and sold them for a GREAT price. It's the two-tone, SEXY gun. I think I'm going to keep it, I have a policy with guns, and that is to not sell them. Lol.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1

Not only is Dan Wesson discontinuing the "CBOB"... but they will also not be producing any 10mm in 2010, for any model. After that was announced there was quite a surge in 10mm buying for those who follow Dan Wessons.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Keep it. Don't worry about ammo. It's tough to find right now, but there will be more on the shelf soon. Keep your brass too. If you decide to reload, you can use the same die as .40:mrgreen:

Actually, now that I reload, I have a use for a 10mm!!!


----------



## jeffcv33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's exactly what I plan to do. I decided I'm never getting rid of the DW. Getting the stuff to start reloading soon. Gonna start reloading 7mm Rem Mag, .40 S&W and 10mm.


----------

